# Darn is that good



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm pretty much set far as food goes but I still ad a little something every week and I just picked up some "Tang" like I had when I was a kid and "Darn that stuff is good"


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't even realize, they made Tang anymore.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The Chinese have a space program now….it's not like the US program, because in the Chinese program TANG….is one of the astronauts.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't know they still made that, either! I like to keep different single serve packets of powdered drink flavoring on hand, like Kool-Aid, hot chocolate, etc.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

While I agree Tang is good, it's also expensive compared to other brand drink mixes. If you have access to a warehouse club you'll find that instant ice tea mixes like Lipton and others are about half the cost. The added bonus is the caffeine.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> While I agree Tang is good, it's also expensive compared to other brand drink mixes. If you have access to a warehouse club you'll find that instant ice tea mixes like Lipton and others are about half the cost. The added bonus is the caffeine.


I like to store up on tea also.. I love my sweet tea!!! The caffieennne iiis greeaaat tooooo..


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I like powdered Gatorade. 

You can get fruit punch, traditional lemon lime, and grape.

My wife gets me the single Gatorade pouches you just pour into liter water bottles.


----------

